
Letter from the publisher: Delivery of Union-Tribune affected by computer virus - petethomas
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/about/sd-delivery-of-union-tribune-and-other-newspapers-affected-by-computer-virus-20181229-story.html
======
jSully24
From the post: “The virus affected computer systems of Tribune Publishing Co.
Those systems are still shared by the Union-Tribune and Los Angeles Times
under a service agreement with Tribune, which owned both publications prior to
their sale in June. The Union-Tribune and Times are now privately held, but
are still transitioning away from the Tribune systems.

The attack seemed to begin late Thursday night and by Friday had spread to
critical areas needed to publish the paper. Technology teams from both
companies made significant progress against the threat, but were unable to
clear all systems before press time.”

------
afnasofion
All military agencies, including that of the United States will be watching
this with interest. The ability to stop the presses for a newspaper critical
of the administration on a given day, say before the start of a war or around
the time of a coup, is a very useful capability. It allows an important story
to get drowned in the news cycle and can reduce the level of outrage at the
population level by desynchronizing it.

~~~
newprint
Are you ignoring the fact that internet and TV are much quicker to react and
much more consumed source of information than newspapers ?

------
emayljames
This site is geo blocked in Europe.

~~~
logicchains
Question for anyone who knows: would it be against European regulation to
paste some key paragraphs from the article here to summarise?

~~~
catacombs
No. It's just text.

